# Happy Birthday kalawine, Bill The Baptist



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 18, 2013)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-kalawine (born 1961, Age: 52)
-Bill The Baptist (born 1973, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Dec 18, 2013)

May you both enjoy the blessings of the Lord's 
right hand on your special day.
And let Thy tender mercies come
to me, that I may live;
Because Thy holy laws to me
sweet delectations give.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 18, 2013)

Cymro said:


> May you both enjoy the blessings of the Lord's
> right hand on your special day.
> And let Thy tender mercies come
> to me, that I may live;
> ...



Thank you for the kind words, sir.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dear Bill and Kevin, we wish you the most blessed and wonderful birthday with God's mighty hand of blessing upon you.


----------

